# Best looking theologian competition.



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 22, 2007)

I was talking with my wife today, and I decided that it would be a good idea to vote on the theologian whose looks would sell his books.

Who do you think is the best looking theologian, living or dead?

I'll save my vote for later.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 22, 2007)

Joel Osteen


----------



## bookslover (Jul 22, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I was talking with my wife today, and I decided that it would be a good idea to vote on the theologian whose looks would sell his books.
> 
> Who do you think is the best looking theologian, living or dead?
> 
> I'll save my vote for later.



Not Spurgeon - looks too much like a Baptist!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jul 22, 2007)

Women were said to swoon over George Whitfield but to me he looks like he's cross eyed. (Apparently a desirable trait at the time.)

BB Warfield was a handsome young man but then again youth is beautiful and it is scarce someone isn't appealing to the eyes during that season of life.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, Turretin definitely had the 80's glam look going for him.







But still...

Rutherford looks a bit better without so many curls:






Sorry, Matthew Henry, love your commentary but say no more:






Tyndale looks pretty cool. Almost Sean Connery-esque






Only have a profile shot but Boston looks like a man that might have turned heads:






Some fellows are better off with long beards to hide facial features:






While others look pretty nice clean cut:






Finally, while this isn't a "justified true belief", I'm certain this guy ain't going to win the contest:


----------



## Poimen (Jul 22, 2007)

Herman Bavinck.


----------



## Beoga (Jul 22, 2007)

Definitely John Knox.


----------



## Herald (Jul 22, 2007)

Come on people. It wouldn't be good form for me to nominate myself.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 22, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Come on people. It wouldn't be good form for me to nominate myself.



It wouldn't be good form for us to nominate you either hence the deafening and euphonic silence...


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 22, 2007)

I always thought Horatius Bonar had a look about 'im  just check out them mutton chops!


----------



## SemperWife (Jul 22, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> I always thought Horatius Bonar had a look about 'im  just check out them mutton chops!



Yikes!!!!!! A bit scary for me.....


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 22, 2007)

I've always thought Francis Schaeffer was pretty smooth... the slicked back look always gets the girls.


----------



## Herald (Jul 22, 2007)

Poimen said:


> It wouldn't be good form for us to nominate you either hence the deafening and euphonic silence...



Where's the love?


----------



## Poimen (Jul 22, 2007)

Isn't telling the truth a form of love?


----------



## Herald (Jul 22, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Isn't telling the truth a form of love?



*sniff* I retreat back to my hole.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 22, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I've always thought Francis Schaeffer was pretty smooth... the slicked back look always gets the girls.



the pose and the pipe are priceless


----------



## Davidius (Jul 22, 2007)

joshua said:


> David, I think you need glasses...just like the one's he's holding in the picture (as opposed to a pipe).





I guess I gave him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 22, 2007)

joshua said:


> David, I think you need glasses...just like the one's he's holding in the picture (as opposed to a pipe).



Yes, but nevertheless... those thick, black-rimmed glasses? PRICELESS.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 22, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I guess I gave him the benefit of the doubt.




Sign you are Reformed #50,000: When giving the benefit of the doubt means thinking someone holding glasses is really holding a pipe.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 22, 2007)

You can only really see one eyepiece and it looks like there's a stem coming out behind it.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 22, 2007)

joshua said:


> What I didn't tell David was I just now noticed they were glasses, after having thought it was always a pipe too!



 

Now, Josh, that's just low, calling a brother out like that when you had fallen equally victim to the visual deception. I bet _everyone_ thought it was a pipe.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 23, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> *sniff* I retreat back to my hole.



Et tu?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't know if they are theologians, but they sure are pur-tee.


----------

